# شيب اكسل لتصحيح الترافرس



## السندباد المساحي (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني
ياريت يا مهندسين لو حد عندة شيب اكسل لتصحيح الترافرس وياريت لو امكن بعض الشرح للبرنامج ان يضعة علي المنتدي 
ولكم وافر التحية


----------



## medo_zon (22 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششششششكووووووووووووررر:77:


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 فبراير 2010)

لقد وجت البرنامج علي الربط التالي

http://rapidshare.com/files/354549981/____________________________________.xls.html


----------



## mostafammy (23 فبراير 2010)

ممكن طريقه العمل داخل شيت الاكسل لو تكرمت 
والطلب الثانى لو موجود عند حضرتك شيت اكسل لتصحيح الترافرس الماخوذ من التوتال إستيشن زويه ومسافه (متيامن ومتايسر ) وشكرا


----------



## mohie sad (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت وضع الملف على سيرفر غير الرابيد شير


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (26 أغسطس 2010)

لتصحيح الترافيرس هناك طريقة سهلة ودقيقة
اضع الخطوط العريضة لها والجميع يستطيع بعد ذلك عمل شيت الاكسل
1- فى الترافيرس تكون نقطة البدية هى نقطة النهاية ويكون هناك فارق يختلف على حسب الاجهزة المستخدمة ودقة المساح
2-يضع فى الاعتبار ان الخطأ تراكمى اى ان الخطأ فى النقطة الثانية يؤثر على دقةالنقطة الثالثة والنقطة الرابعة يكون الخطأ فيها شامل خطأ النقطة الثانية والثالثة بلاضافة للنقطة نفسها
3- يضع فى الاعتبار طول اضلاع الترافيرس فكلما زاد طول الضلع زادت قيمة الخطأ 
4- يكون قيمة الخطأ هو الفرق بين أحداثيىن لنقطة واحدة هى نقطة البداية وهى النقطة نفسها التى يتم غلق الترافيرس عندها
5- يمكنك ان تنشأ شيت تضع فيه نقاط الترافيرس مع التصحيح على اساسين هامين هما ان الخطأتراكمى فى النقاط وطول الاضلاع بين النقاط
6-فتجعل نصيب كل نقطة من التصحيح يشمل رقمين هو الرقم المتراكم حتى النقطة وطول الضلع


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (26 أغسطس 2010)

ورقم تصحيح النقطة نفسها الناتج عن طول الضلع


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (26 أغسطس 2010)

كما هو معروف للجميع انه لا يوجد خطأ ضلعى حاليا مع الاجهزة الحديثة والتى ترصد المسافات لاجزاء من المليمتر
وان خطأ الترافيرس يكون ناتج عن الخطأ الزاوى 
لذلك لاحظت فى معظم المشاريع مثل مشروع توسعة الحرم اعتماد اعمال تصحيح الترافيرس على تصحيح الزوايا وذالك دون رصد اى مسافات بين النقط ويكون رصد للنقاط متيامن متياسر وفى اكثر من مرة واكثر من جهاز وأكثر من مساح ويتم اخذ المتوسطات للقراءات وتصحيح الزوايا


----------



## abotal (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء وضع رابط جديد وشكراً


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك ليتك تضع الشيت بعد ضغطه لأن الرابط لا يعمل معى


----------



## mohamedazab (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 يناير 2011)

تحية طيبة لك اخي السندباد المساحي
لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد فرزات (17 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكنه غير فعال هل لأننى لاأجيد التعامل مع هذا الموقع أم أنه تم رفع الملف
أرجو الافادة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الدبس (16 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء وضع رابط جديد وشكراً


----------



## aboanas1 (17 أبريل 2014)

تفضل اخي الكريم


----------

